# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Help! Overflow is eating my fish...



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello again! It's been awhile since I posted here. My CO2 system is up and running and while I'm still fighting with algae, things are much better. Except for one thing.

My smaller fish - primarily my little freshwater puffers - keep getting eaten by my overflow. It's a Tidepool SOS:

http://www.marineland.com/products/consumer/con_tpsos.asp










The fish slip into the "comb" at the top. They take a trip through the filtration system, through the bio-ball tower, and end up in my sump. I had five of them; I now only have 4, and have rescued them all from the sump on many occasions. I love these little fish and want to buy more, but I need to solve this problem first.

I've tried putting things in front of the comb with no luck. Everything I have tried has impaired the overflow to the point that it stops functioning after a short period - from several minutes to several hours. I've used nylon, screen material, and most recently built an acrylic box with smaller holes to go around the overflow. Even this impaired the flow too much - and I put more than enough holes in the thing.

I'm going to try variations on my acrylic box, but in the meantime, I need your help. Myself, and my fish, would appreciate any advice you can give!

Thank you!


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello again! It's been awhile since I posted here. My CO2 system is up and running and while I'm still fighting with algae, things are much better. Except for one thing.

My smaller fish - primarily my little freshwater puffers - keep getting eaten by my overflow. It's a Tidepool SOS:

http://www.marineland.com/products/consumer/con_tpsos.asp










The fish slip into the "comb" at the top. They take a trip through the filtration system, through the bio-ball tower, and end up in my sump. I had five of them; I now only have 4, and have rescued them all from the sump on many occasions. I love these little fish and want to buy more, but I need to solve this problem first.

I've tried putting things in front of the comb with no luck. Everything I have tried has impaired the overflow to the point that it stops functioning after a short period - from several minutes to several hours. I've used nylon, screen material, and most recently built an acrylic box with smaller holes to go around the overflow. Even this impaired the flow too much - and I put more than enough holes in the thing.

I'm going to try variations on my acrylic box, but in the meantime, I need your help. Myself, and my fish, would appreciate any advice you can give!

Thank you!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

How about a prefilter out the outflow of the overflow box? Coarse sponge or something like that?

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Wouldn't that just trap them in there and kill 'em? Currently, I can at least retrieve them (unhappy yet alive) from the sump.

Also, I do have a coarse sponge in the overflow that traps most debris before it exits the front (in-tank) part of the overflow. Somehow, though, it doesn't trap these little fish.

Personally, I have no idea how the heck they keep making it through the bio-ball tower over and over again. After exiting the overflow, the water goes through a tube and into a "hood". This hood is full of swirling water and has dozens of holes in the top of it, allowing the water to drip into the bio-ball tower. From there it's all air and "rainfall" through lots of prickly blue bio-balls. Then there's another platform that the bio-balls sit on, which has holes in it to allow water through. From there is a short drop into the water of the sump.

Seems like an awful ride for a tiny fish, with a slim chance of making it through the system - let along doing so alive - and yet I've pulled one or more out of that sump on at least half a dozen occasions, plopped them back into the tank and they've been fine.


----------



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

I've had similar problems except I have two built in overflow boxes. I would always end up with neons and otocinclus in the overflow boxes. Almost every day I would need to fish them out. I tried putting some plastic screen (needlepoint screen from a craft store) over the overflow "teeth". These screens would just get clogged up with plant debris. The only solution I have found that works for me, so far, is to get bigger fish. I no longer have neons. It's funny though, for some reason my otocinclus rarely end up in the overflow boxes anymore. I'm not sure why. Maybe they've gotten smarter! I'm sure there's a solution out there somewhere, but I haven't found it yet. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi Daisydog,

It's funny, I have 10 neons and not one has found it's way into the overflow yet. My puffers are attracted to it like a magnet. Maybe because they're so curious about everything... 

I have found a Kuhli loach in there, but one trip was all it took for him. He hasn't gone near the overflow since.


----------



## seagill (Aug 14, 2005)

:boxing: *OK*OK I UNDERSTAND YOUR PROBLEM OH SO WELL I HAVE 2 OF THESE OVERFLOWS AND MY SOLUTION WAS TO GO TO WAL MART AND GET MATERIAL THAT LOOKS LIKE WEBING THE SAME TYPE AS THEY USE TO MAKE FISH NETTING I TESTED IT FOR DYE AND SEMS TO HOLD UP WITH OUT LETING THE DYE INTO THE WATER I WRAP IT AROUND THE HOLES AND THE SMALLER FISH DON'T SEEM TO GET INTO THE PREFILTERI'M SHURE AFTER YOU TRY A COUPLE OF TIMES YOU WILL GET IT RIGHT WRAPING IT AROUND THE TREETH ON THE PREFILTER THAT IS WHEN IT GETS DIRTY IT IS SO CHEAP YOU JUST THROW IT AWAY ABOUT 2 DOLLARS A YARD 36 INCHES BY 36 INCHES ENOUGH TO LAST YOU A YEAR AT LEAST GOOD LUCK "SEAGILL


----------



## naps (Jan 1, 2007)

I use the "needle point' screen as mentioned above. I had the same problem with my cory cats and other smaller fish getting stuck in the over flow box. I cut this plastic screen to fit down into the teeth and it works like a charm. YES you do have to clean the plant matter off weekly, but that goes with normal weekly routine. It's really not that bad, and its really cheap fix you can find at any craft store.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I just cram mine with fliter floss. That works perfectly.


----------

